
Arachne: a GPL self-contained web browser - TazeTSchnitzel
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arachne_%28web_browser%29
======
TazeTSchnitzel
HN seems to be looking at niche browsers with their own rendering engines
today (NetSurf:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10417807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10417807),
Dillo:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10417007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10417007)),
so I felt bringing up Arachne made sense.

